# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Uğur Mumcu Cinayeti ile

## atoybil

Hikmet üetinkaya'dan Uğur Mumcu Cinayeti İle İlgili Hedef Saptırma - Türk Gençliği Hareketi

Salonda kısa süreli bir tartışma yaşandı. Protokol bölümünün ayağa kalkması ve salonu sakinleştirmesi ile panel devam etti. 

*Hikmet üetinkaya aldı mikrofonu.* 

Kısaca Uğur Mumcu'dan ve arkadaşlıklarından bahsetti. 

Daha sonra, Uğur Mumcu cinayetinin ülkücülerin işi olabileceğini söyledi. ülkücülerin aldığı savaş eğitimlerinden, bağlantılarından, imkanlarından, vs. 

*Adalet ve demokrasi konuşmaya değil; milletimizin birleşmesi gereken bir dönemde sağ-sol ayrılıkçılığını körükleyerek bölücülük yapmaya gelmiş.*



Cumhuriyet Gazetesi'ndeki bu haber yayınlanmadan bir gün önce (24 Ocak 2006), internet gruplarına ve haber ajanslarına gönderdiğimiz açıklama; 

*Türk Gençliği Hareketi; KUSURA BAKMAYIN, RAHATSIZ EDERİZ...* 

Dün akşam (24 Ocak 2006), Bodrum'da *Uğur MUMCU'yu anma adına " Adalet ve Demokrasi Paneli "* düzenlendi. 

Konuşmacılar Hikmet üetinkaya ve Zeynep Oral idi. 

Hatırlayacağınız üzere *Zeynep Oral, 

"301'e Hayır" ve Erdoğan'a iletilen "PKK'ya af" niteliği taşıyan iki imza kampanyası ile adını duyurmuştu.* 

Anayasanın 301. maddesine göre Türk'lüğü, Cumhuriyeti ve T.B.M.M.'yi aşağılamak suçtur. Eleştirmek suç kapsamına girmez. Atatürkçü olduğu ileri süren Cumhuriyet Gazetesi'nin bu büyük aydını Zeynep Oral, aynı imza kampanyasında ayrıca 305. maddeye de " hayır " demiştir. 

305. madde de ise; 

_" Türkiye'nin temel niteliklerine (bağımsızlığına, toprak bütünlüğüne, milli güvenliğine) karşı fiili eylemde bulunmak amacı ile yabancı kişi ve ya kurumlardan para alınamaz " 
_
ifadesi yer alır. Bu maddelere " hayır" diyebilenler; Zeynep Oral gibi bütün eğitimi misyoner okullarında ve yurt dışında geçmiş karanlık kişilikler olabilir, aydın asla. 

Ayrıca; Yılmaz Erdoğan gibi ne olduğu belirsiz kişilerde bu maddelere hayır diyebiliyor. Adalet ve demokrasi konusunda konuşmaya gelmiş olan *bu kişiler, panel sonunda 300 kişilik salondan yazılı soru kabul edeceklerini bildirerek konuşmaya başladılar*. 

68 kuşağının Bağımsızlık taraftarı öğrenci hareketi liderlerinden olduğu söylenen Avukat Mustafa GüRKAN, aynı zamanda Soros destekli KADER'in kurucusu olan Zeynep Oral'ı 

_" Büyük kadın hareketinin önderi "_ 

olarak tanıttı. Uğu Mumcu etkinlikleri dolayısı ile "Adalet ve Demokrasi" konuşması yapmaya gelen *Zeynep Oral, doğudaki vatandaşlarımızın çektiği sıkıntılar üzerine konuştu. Oradaki eğitimsizlik, imkansızlık, yokluklardan bahsetti.* 

Bir dinleyici, 

_" Zeynep Hanım biz buraya Uğur Mumcu'yu anmak için adalet ve demokrasi konuşmaya gelmiştik. Hepimizin sorunları ortada. Geneli konuşsak " 
_
dedi. Bunun üzerine Alper ERDOĞAN arkadaşımız ayağa kalktı ve elini kaldırarak söz verilmesini bekledi. Konuşmacıların olduğu masadan "oturun" cevabı gelince izleyecilerden tepki geldi ve arkadaşımız Alper ERDOĞAN'a söz verildi. 

Arkadaşımız; *Zeynep Oral'ın istesede bizlere bir şey veremeyeceğini, kendisinin misyoner okullarında okuduğunu, Soros destekli Kadın Derneği'nin kurucusu olduğunu ve 301 ile 305. maddelere hayır diyen Zeynep Oral'ın Uğur Mumcu etkinliğinde konuşmasının ne kadar doğru olup-olmadığını konuşuyordu; 

Hikmet üetinkaya panel yöneticisini ikaz ederek Alper ERDOĞAN'ın konuşması bitmeden susturmak istediler. 
*
Bunun üzerine, diğer izleyiciler ile beraber Cem KILIü arkadaşımızda ayağa kalkmıştır (Gazetede yayınlanan resim). 

Salonda kısa süreli bir tartışma yaşandı. Protokol bölümünün ayağa kalkması ve salonu sakinleştirmesi ile panel devam etti. 

*Hikmet üetinkaya aldı mikrofonu.* 

Kısaca Uğur Mumcu'dan ve arkadaşlıklarından bahsetti. 

Daha sonra, Uğur Mumcu cinayetinin ülkücülerin işi olabileceğini söyledi. ülkücülerin aldığı savaş eğitimlerinden, bağlantılarından, imkanlarından, vs. 

*Adalet ve demokrasi konuşmaya değil; milletimizin birleşmesi gereken bir dönemde sağ-sol ayrılıkçılığını körükleyerek bölücülük yapmaya gelmiş.* 

Konuşmasının sonuna doğru sloganlara ağırlık vermişti ve RTE'den bahsederken 

_"Türklüğünden utananların burada yeri yoktur"_ 

dedi. 

Bunun üzerine dayanamayıp 

_" 301. maddeye hayır diyerek Türklüğünden utandığını belgeleyen Zeynep Oral'ın ne işi var burada? " 
_
dediğimizde ortalık yeniden karıştı. *Hikmet üetinkaya elinde mikrofonla yüksek sesle konuşarak bizi hedef gösterdi.* Salondan çıkmamızı istedi, çıkmadık. Konuşmalar bitti ve soru bölümüne geçildi.

Sorusu olanlar bir kağıda yazıyor, görevliler o kağıtları alıp konuşmacılara götürüyordu. Soru bölümü de bitmek üzereydi ki; *Cem KILIü arkadaşımız masaya gitti ve kağıda yazdığı soruyu Hikmet üetinkaya'nın önüne bıraktı.* 

Hikmet üetinkaya bir anlık endişe ve şaşkınlığını giderdikten sonra kağıda baktı. Cevaplandırmak zorunda olduğuna inandı ve 

"Arkadaş bir soru getirdi. İstemesem cevaplandırmayabilirim ama, cevap vereyim. Sorusu şöyle 

'Sayın Hikmet üetinkaya. Konuşmanızın bir bölümünde, doğudaki vatandaşlarımızın Irak'a eğitime gitmelerinden utanıyorum, dediniz. Misyoner okullarına gitmelerinden utanmıyor musunuz?' demiş. _Tahılla beslenenlerin böyle soru sormasi normaldir_" 

demesi ile birlikte TGH grubu olarak ayağa kalktık! Alper ERDOĞAN 

*"tahılla beslenenler kurtardı bu vatanı! sizin gibi havyar yiyip kadeh tokuşturanlar değil!"* diye bağırdı. Hikmet üetinkaya da ayağa kalktı ve 

_" provokotör bunlar! Ajan bunlar! Emniyet Nerede?! Polisler nerede?! üıkarın bunları! "_ diye bağırmaya başladı. 

Bunun üzerine, sivil polisler tarafından dışarı çıkarıldık. Biz dışarı çıkarılırken Hikmet üetinkaya _" defolun burdan! faşistler! "_ diye bağırıyordu. 

*İşte. Uğur Mumcu'nun arkasına saklanarak beyin yıkayan sahte aydınların durumu. Herkese ders olsun.* __________________________________________________ _____________________________ Soru sormamızdan dahi rahatsız olan ve bizi ajanlıkla suçlayarak polisi üzerimize sürmeye kalkışan Hikmet üetinkaya, 26 Ocak 2006 günü bizi provakatörlükle itham ediyor, resimlerimizi yayınlıyor, İçişleri Bakanlığını dahil göreve davet ediyor ve *O'nun sert çıkışından korkarak salondan kaçtığımız yalanını gazetesinde dile getiriyor!* 

Bütün bu olanların görüntülü kayıtları mevcuttur. Türkiye'nin büyük gazetelerinden birinde vatansever Türk aydını sıfatını kendisine yapıştırmaya çalışan bu insanın ne kadar basit, ne kadar aciz, kandırılmış ve cahil olduğunu, bunlar gibi vasıfsız ve Türk milletini aşağılamayı adamlık sanan kişilerin Türk milletinin gözüne sokulmaya çalışıldığının bir göstergesidir bu olay! Gerçek vatansever insanların ortaya çıkmamaısını fırsat bilen bu mandacılara dur demek, boynumuzun borcudur! 

Elinden bütün imkanları alınan Türk milletini, vatanını ve Atatürk'ün ilkelerini savunamaz hale getirmek için yapılan bu gibi girişimlere karşı, siz saygıdeğer Türk büyüklerimize ihtiyaç vardır. 

Vatansever Türk insanlarımızı bu gibi oyunlara getirmemek ve 70'ler de yaşanan o acı olaylara tekrar fırsat vermemek için, Türk devletinin bağımsızlığını ve Türk milletinin bu topraklarda egemenliğini isteyen herkesi, bu gibi aydınlara karşı her yerde ses vermeye davet ediyoruz. şuna inansınlar ki, bu gibi aydınlar cahil dedikleri(!) milletimizden daha cahil ve saplantılıdır. Bu gibi insanları iyi tanımalı, bunlara verilecek cevabı iyi bilmeliyiz. 

Saygılarımızla 
*Türk Gençliği Hareketi Adına*; 

*Cem KILIü, Alper ERDOĞAN; üağatay şAHİN (1)* 

Yazıyı yayınladığımız gün, *"Yarımada Gazetesi"* henüz basılmamıştı. 

Bugün, Hikmet üetinkaya'nın yazısı üzerine emniyete ifade vermeye gittiğimizde görülmüştür bu yayın. Yarımada Gazetesine bu olaya yer verdiği için teşekkür ediyoruz fakat, Hikmet üetinkaya'nın şahsi rahatsızlığı üzerine oradan çıkarılmamızı haber yapmamasından kaynaklanan rahatsızlığımızı kendilerine iletiyoruz. Olayın tümünü içeren Kent Tv'nin yayınları, Bodrum Emniyet Müdürlüğü tarafından incelenmektedir. 

Ayrıca, bütün Bodrum Emniyet Teşkilatı'na, bize gösterdikleri yakınlık ve ilgiden dolayı çok teşekkür ediyoruz. 

Bütün bunların yaşandığı günümüzde, yola çıktığımız günden beri bize sonsuz destek vererek, cesaretleri ve aynı zamanda objektifliği ile, doğruluğu ve vatansever Türk aydınlarının da yer aldığına şahit olduğumuz yayınları ile ASA HABER Editörü Sayın Ahmet Selçuk ACUNSAL ve " Kıbrıs Türkü'nün Sesi VOLKAN Gazetesi "nin yazarı Sayın Salih Mehmet ERSOY ağabeylerimizi, bütün ulusal medyamızın örnek almasını dileriz ve kendilerine sonsuz teşekkürlerimizle birlikte şükranlarımızı sunarız. 

Kamuoyuna Saygılarımızla 30 Ocak 2006 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Volkan Gazetesi'nden Salih Mehmet Ersoy'un Konu İle İlgili Yazısı* 

*Cumhuriyet Gazetesi Yazarı Hikmet üetinkaya'ya üağrımdır!* 

Mazlum halkların gasbedilmiş hakları, bağımsızlıkları ve özgürlükleri için mücadele veren Cumhuriyet gazetesi gibi çok önemli bir yayın kuruluşunda yazar olmanız, başınızın arşa değdiği anlamını çıkarmaz. 

Cumhuriyet gazetesi bildiğimiz kadarıyla dürüst ve gerçekci yayın yapan bir gazetedir. *Siz böylesine ulvi amaçlarla yayın yapan bir gazeteyi alet ederek gerçek milliyetçi gençlere saldırmanıza bu gün için adı edilen gazetenin sahipleri göz yumabilir. Ancak sizin gerçek kimliğinizi keşfettikleri zaman kıçınıza tekmeyi vuracaklarından asla şüphem yoktur.* 

Cumhuriyet gazetesi yazarı Hikmet üetinkaya adlı kişiye ta buralardan sesleniyorum. Sakın ola bir daha Bodrum'da sergilediğin küstahlığı bir daha sergilemeye kalkma. 

*Ayağa kalkarak yüce Türk milletine sevdalı iki asil Türk genci sırf kendi görüşlerini dile getirmeye çalıştılar diye onlara provokatör diye bağırmak ve emniyet güçlerine seslenerek onları toplantı salonundan çıkartmak bu gün için geçerli olabilir.* 

Ancak sakın ola unutmayınız ki, ayni emniyet güçleri gün gelir sizin de yakanıza sarılır ve soluğu hücrede alırsınız. Bu gün ortamı fırsat bilerek yüce Türk milleti için andek döndeklerle uğraşabilirsiniz. Ancak bunun yanınıza kar kalacağını düşünmek, aptallığınızın en büyük isbatı olduğunu da gün gelir görürsünüz. 

*Hikmet üetinkaya adlı kişiye KKTC'den sesleniyorum. Sakın ola bir daha Bodrum'da sergilediğin tiyatroyu sergilemeye kalkma.* 

Emniyet güçleri vasıtasıyla salondan dışarı çıkarttığın pırıl pırıl Türk gençleri, bizim gözümüzün nuru, kalbimizin attığı değerli gençlerdir. Gerek Cem Kılıç ve gerekse Alper Erdoğan ve üağatay şahin gibi milyonlarca genç için kalbimizin attığını sakın ola bir saniye bile aklından çıkartma. Onlara uzanacak eli kırmayı, biz çok iyi biliriz. 

*Cumhuriyet gazetesinde yazı yazıyorsun diye bu gençlerimizin resimlerini ayni gazetede yayınlamak suretiyle onları suçlu gösteremeye çalışmanız, sizin esas suçunuzu örtmez. 
*
Yüce Türk milleti için çalışanları sizin karalamaya kalkmanız, aptallığınızın ve birilerine bilmeden satılmışlığınızın isbatıdır. üylesine yurtsever gençlerin varlığı sizi rahatsız ediyorsa, sizin varlığınız da elbette ki bizi çok hem de çok rahatsız etmekte olduğunu bilmelisiniz. 

Bakıyoruz da milleti için didinen gençlerimizi adeta fişlemeye çalışan bir haliniz var. Sizin yazarlığınız! milletini seven ve milleti için çalışan insanları karalamak mı yani ? 

şu hususu bilmeniz gerekir ki, Cem Kılıç'a, Alper Erdoğan'a ve üağatay şahin'e karşı yapılacak en küçük bir saldırı karşısında ayağa kalkacak binlerce mücahit KKTC'de teyakkuz durumundadır. Yüce Türk milletine karşı en küçük bir hareketiniz karşısında sel gibi akacak mücahitleri durdurmaya ne sizin gücünüz ve ne de bel bağladığınız güçlerin gücü yetmez. 

Hey Hikmet üetinkaya; sen ve senin gibi düşünenlere selam olsun, biliniz ki her gittiğiniz yerde biz varız. *Biz; ali kemallerin benzerlerini yaşatmamaya kararlıyız.* Ya adam gibi davranınız ve yüce Türk milleti adına adam gibi çalışınız, ya da her bulunduğunuz ortamda sizi yüce Türk milletine şikayet edeceğimizden emin olnuz. Her attığınız adımda ve her teneffüs ettiğiniz havada biliniz ki biz varız. Küstahlığı bırakınız ve gerçek bir vatansever gibi davranınız, o zaman sizi de başımızın tacı yapmak boynumuzun borcu olur. 

Bilmem anlatabildim mi?

----------


## bozok

'Halka rağmen halkçılık yapmak' ha...Bu hastalıklı zihinlerler ne zaman Anadolu'yu ve bu milleti anlayabildi ki! Elbette bilirsiniz ki, Mustafa Kemal Samsun'a çıkmadan önce-tabirimi mazur görün-adeta kapı kapı dolaşıp elinden iş gelebilecek her yetkiliye bu milletin kurtulabileceğini, bunun mümkün olduğunu bıkıp usanmadan anlatmıştı. O'nu hep haris ve makam hırsıyla yanıp tutuşan ve hayal peşinde koşan bir insan olarak gördüler. Hatta üst düzeyde bir paşa O'na şöyle diyebilmişti; "Bu kadar aşk ile sevdiğin milletin buna değer mi, hiç bunu düşündün mü?" ...Sonrasını zaten biliyoruz.

Memleketin parsel parsel satıldığı ve ihanetin envai türlüsünün sergilendiği bu günlerde, hala elinde kalmış tek cızırtılı plağı çalmaya çalışan bu idrak yoksunu kimlere hizmet ettiğinin acaba farkında mı? 

Hiç bir zorluğun ve gücün önünde baş eğmemiş bir Ata'nın evlatlarına yakışır şekilde başı dik duran genç kardeşlerimi yürekten kutluyor, yeşillik yiye yiye inekleşmiş beyinsizlerin de bir an evvel ayak altından çekilmelerini bekliyorum.

----------

